# فيديوهات شرح لل plc



## hosam_eldawly24 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم : اول مشاركاتى جبتلكم فيديوهات شرح لل plc من النوع جيمو الفيديوهات فيها 
شرح البرنامج وتطبيقات عمليه عليه وده اللينك الخاص ده 

http://www.youtube.com/user/gemoplc


----------



## ابو-وليد (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------

